# Stones In Exile - DVD/Blu-Ray



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Stones in Exile trailer

Middle of June. Beautiful. Can't think of another album I've had "forever" that I never get tired of listening to, it never gets tucked behind something and lost for years at a time or misplaced and never replaced. Can't wait to see the footage they've got for it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Totally agree. I love Exile. It's my favourite to put on while I'm working on something. One of those albums that is best listened to as a whole rather than picking individual songs out of.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes! Great period in the band's history. Looking forward to this one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My fav Stones album hands down. Every song is killer. IMHO their finest period. I too look forward to the release.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A week's worth of Exile action on Fallon this week coming up - Green Day, Taj Mahal, Sheryl Crow and Phish among others;

'Late Night with Jimmy Fallon' Hosts Weeklong Celebration Of The Rolling Stones 5/10-14 2010/05/06


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

well there can't be much that hasn't seen the light of day from the Exile period already. 
as far as video goes, Ladies and Gentlemen The Rolling Stones the concert movie from the 72 tour has been widely bootlegged on DVD for years, including upgrades to 5.1 surround sound etc. also Robert Frank's classic tour film Cocksucker Blues has also been bootlegged and upgraded on DVD. then there are the Stones rehearsals in Montreaux Switzerland which were filmed for TV in Europe and Mick Jagger's appearance on the the Dick Cavett show and of course various newsreel footage from the era. of course there has also been various retrospective photo montages and interviews from various personalities who were present during that timeframe. probably the most interestiing of the bunch has been the beautiful book of photographs from Dominique Tarle from Nellcote in the summer of 71. 
undoubtably the band at the peak of their creativity. 
i had the good fortune to see the band perform at the Montreal Forum in July 1972 and the experience left an indelible rock'n'roll tattoo on my life.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rocks Off (the song, not the act) instantly transports me to another time and place. I can close my eyes and I'm 14 again, in my parents house, dreaming of a certain girl, avoiding homework, aping Keith with my Kent guitar in hand...By the time I get to "got to scape that shit right off my shoes" I'm delirious. 

All Down The Line was a sort of personal anthem.

ALL DOWN THE LINE
(M. Jagger/K. Richards)

Yeah, heard the diesel drumming all down the line.
Oh, heard the wires a humming all down the line.
Yeah, hear the women sighing all down the line.
Oh, hear the children crying all down the line.

(All down the line.) We'll be watching out for trouble, yeah.
(All down the line.) And we'd better keep the motor running, yeah.
(All down the line.) Well, you can't say yes and you can't say no,
Just be right there when the whistle blows.
I need a sanctified girl with a sanctified mind to help me now.

Yeah, all the people singing all down the line.
Mmmm, watch the men all working, working, yeah. (All down the line.)

(All down the line.) We're gonna open up the throttle yeah.
(All down the line.) We're gonna bust another bottle, yeah.
(All down the line.)

I need a shot of salvation, baby, once in a while.
Hear the whistle blowing, hear it for a thousand miles.

(All down the line.) We're gonna open up the throttle, yeah.
All down the line, We're gonna bust another bottle, yeah.
Well you can't say yes, and you can't say no,
Just be right there when the whistle blows.
I need a sanctified mind to help me out right now.

Be my little baby for a while.
Won't you be my little baby for a while? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be picking this up! Love Exile! I'm a huge Stones fan, but in my most truthful and unbiased moments, I still think Sticky Fingers and Exile are the best back-to-back album combo in the history of rock n roll. Yes, I realize how big a claim that is, but I'm still making it!

Also, how good is that five-album run from Beggar's up to Goat's Head?


----------

